# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Sex, Power Plants, Fire, and The Void.

## VincentNex

I can't recall the date for I had this dream before I started keeping a journal, but I can recall it almost perfectly. It goes like this:
I wake up in my bed to find the lower half of a female body; I then proceeded to have sex with it. Afterward, I got dressed and left my room to go outside. There I saw that the the sky was red and a lot of the trees behind my house where gone and replaced with a river of lava coming from a near by power plant, which had smoke and fire coming from it as well. I turned around to find that my house was gone and in its place where stairs that, when I when down them, lead to nothingness. I soon after awakened. Then I was like  ::shock::

----------


## Charmarlw

That was a interesting dream

----------


## VincentNex

I always remember the weird ones better.

----------


## elucid

Hmm, this is interesting. I wonder if the first thing that you did with that female body led to the fire and how you reacted to fire lead to the nothingness (The Void)?

like connected events. I wonder if it is also true in dreams

----------


## matthew123

cool story bro!

----------


## coopercrue

what the hell is wrong with you

----------


## Anorak

> what the hell is wrong with you



You've probably had weirder dreams. You may not remember them. The fact that you respond as such to a weird dream tells me that you don't know a lot about dreaming.

----------


## The Adventurer

wow... was the top of the body just... gone!? sounds like an interesting dream...

----------


## The Adventurer

> You've probably had weirder dreams. You may not remember them. The fact that you respond as such to a weird dream tells me that you don't know a lot about dreaming.



nice to see someone from the raleigh NC area... btw i just started to listen to Porcupine tree this evening and i saw your avatar.... AWESOME!

----------


## Metallica

But..
boobs!
where were her boobs?!
That's the scariest part of the whole dream.

----------

